# [DEAL OVER] Upcoming fire deal: ACer Chromebook for $59



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Upcoming Fire deal: Acer Chromebook for $59
6:15pm ET/3:15PM PT

Looks like it is normally $200.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

wow...I would be really tempted if I had a Fire


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Seems like a good deal, but I'm not familiar with these. Is it a good deal for this??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Resisting urge....have no need for a Chromebook (everything is stored online).  It's a really good deal, though.

Betsy


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a Chromebook and LOVE mine.  I mean LOVE LOVE it.  Going to try to get one again and gift mine to my daughter.  Good lucky everyone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

About chromebooks:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_408764162_3?ie=UTF8&docId=1001429131&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=hero-quick-promo&pf_rd_r=0H3KBBY3BBR6PATE8QKG&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=1746677022&pf_rd_i=B00FNPD1VW&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And 100 per cent claimed....

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Wahoo!!  I got one!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

YAY!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I got one! Well, I snagged it for a friend to give to her son. I love these flash deals; makes buying a Kindle w/ SO well worth it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the text about the upcoming offer . . by the time I had time to check it and realized it was a really good offer -- not that I need one -- they were all sold.  Probably just as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I got the text about the upcoming offer . . by the time I had time to check it and realized it was a really good offer -- not that I need one -- they were all sold. Probably just as well.


They literally sold out in 45 seconds. I was a bit delayed in posting that they were gone. 97% were gone in the first 10 seconds.

Betsy


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

I hit add to cart instead of buy now and missed out. Maybe next time.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations to all that grabbed one!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Mine originally said it would be here Tuesday, but I got a shipping notice yesterday and it said it would be here today!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Mine originally said it would be here Tuesday, but I got a shipping notice yesterday and it said it would be here today!


Yay!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

False alarm. Even though Amazon still says it will be here today, UPS says it will be here Monday. Oh well, just as well. I have a busy weekend planned so I wouldn't have time to play much anyways. Anyone else get theirs yet?


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Where do these notices show up? I have several Fires, and I don't recall receiving that notice. Is it on the Fire itself or in an email? I'd have jumped on that deal.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Where do these notices show up? I have several Fires, and I don't recall receiving that notice. Is it on the Fire itself or in an email? I'd have jumped on that deal.


I'm not sure if they show up on the early Fires. Do any of your Fires have Special Offers? I see them as Special Offers lock screens and there also text notifications you can get. Plus, we post them here in Fire Talk when we see them.

Betsy


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not sure if they show up on the early Fires. Do any of your Fires have Special Offers? I see them as Special Offers lock screens and there also text notifications you can get. Plus, we post them here in Fire Talk when we see them.
> 
> Betsy


I have a Fire HDX, and I looked through the last few offers showing under the Offers tab, and don't see it. When I looked at laptops, it didn't have any recommendations for me.  I wonder if that is why?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I have a Fire HDX, and I looked through the last few offers showing under the Offers tab, and don't see it. When I looked at laptops, it didn't have any recommendations for me.  I wonder if that is why?


Once the offer is over, the notification on your Fire goes away, so you need to,look,while the offer is valid. Best option is to sign up,for,text or email notifications. I forget how to do that, but some kind and helpful soul will come along to tell us how.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As Claw says, they go away when no longer available.  I'm pretty sure the link to be notified is somewhere in one of the threads about these offers here.  Let me see if I can find it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You do have to have Special Offers enabled (as you do, Mary).

And here's the page on Amazon about them, it includes a link to sign up for notifications.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1001388031&tag=kbpst-20

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I try to get here everytime I get the Amazon text message to let everyone know. I only sometimes get notice from my Kindle, but I always get the text. 

Sometimes the text comes while I am away from any computers though, so not 100% on it.  So you might want to sign up for the text too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> I try to get here everytime I get the Amazon text message to let everyone know. I only sometimes get notice from my Kindle, but I always get the text.
> 
> Sometimes the text comes while I am away from any computers though, so not 100% on it. So you might want to sign up for the text too.


Vydor is really good about posting here. I post them when I see them. I can't get the texts; I suspect because I get texts via an app on my iPad and/or Fire instead of a real phone.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> I try to get here everytime I get the Amazon text message to let everyone know. I only sometimes get notice from my Kindle, but I always get the text.
> 
> Sometimes the text comes while I am away from any computers though, so not 100% on it. So you might want to sign up for the text too.


Vydor is really good about posting here. I post them when I see them. I can't get the texts; I suspect because I get the texts via an app on my iPad and/or Fire.

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ It's deja vue all over again! LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> ^^ It's deja vue all over again! LOL


 

Arrgh. This has been happening a lot all over the forum lately; slow posting and if you tap "Post" again thinking the tap didn't take (I'm on an iPad), you get a double post, instead of the "You've already posted this" message. I've cleaned up other people's double posts, too.

Oh, well. I made my point. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, Betsy, why do you suppose it is that you don't get the texts?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, Betsy, why do you suppose it is that you don't get the texts?


?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ?


Never mind . . . . bad joke on the double post . . . clearly fell flat . . . . carry on . . . . nothing to see here . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Never mind . . . . bad joke on the double post . . . clearly fell flat . . . . carry on . . . . nothing to see here . . . . .


Oh.  Wasn't sure, since I'd explained the double post. I get it. 

Welcome back from the beach!

Betsy


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I just up for notifications. I'm also crying as I see all the great deals I missed.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Thanks everyone! I just up for notifications. I'm also crying as I see all the great deals I missed.


Just wait until you get a text saying an awesome deal is coming up, but there is no way you can get to your fire to purchase it in time. Or worse is when an awesome deal comes up, and you try to claim it, just to find out it sold out in seconds. Or you get an error adding it to your cart and before you can get that resolved, the deal is sold out. 

Soon you may wish you did not know about these deals.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

VydorScope said:


> Just wait until you get a text saying an awesome deal is coming up, but there is no way you can get to your fire to purchase it in time.
> 
> Soon you may wish you did not know about these deals.


I had this happen when I was traveling in another state without my Fire. Augh!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

We got our Chromebook on Monday and love it! We have various other computers around the house so this one works out great to just basically surf the web. My teenage boys have to turn in their ipads to school over the summer, so this is great for them. I'm glad I got in on this good deal! Figured it would be tough to get so I wasn't holding my breath.


----------

